# Yellow Card?



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

I know the yellow card forces the fighters to fight, but i wanna know everything about the yellow card. I agree UFC should have something like this.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*There's not much too know. Once the fight starts to slow and neither fighter is progressing the fight a yellow card is issued. If a fighter performs an illegal action in the ring then one is issued. Once a fighter gets 3 yellow cards they are disqualified. If both fighters get DQ'd then the fight is considered a "no contest."*


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

They also lose 10% of there purse with every card.


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Also*

50% of the purse for a RED card.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Yeah once you get one yellow card, it goes down from there. The yellow card keeps the fight going which UFC need to implement somehow. I bet if UFC had yellow card that Tim Sylvia and Andrei Arlovski fight would have been a lot better.*


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Yea that's exactly what I was thinking when I was watching the Sylvia/Arlovski PPV sparring session, where's the yellow card? Once you mess with their money, these guys tend to wake up. 

Damn, 50% for red? Has that ever been handed out?


----------



## PitbullX (Jul 4, 2006)

*Red Card*

I remember it happening once, about 3 years ago. Can't remember who it was. The fight just never got going and it went to the ground and BOTH fighters were given red cards for inactivity after 2 yellows. I do remember Bas commenting what a shame it was, I'll try to look it up.


----------



## MeltingTheTron (Jul 16, 2006)

Ive seen one red card given. Ryan Gracie got one when he was fighting Minowa at Bushido 3.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Yeah once you get one yellow card, it goes down from there. The yellow card keeps the fight going which UFC need to implement somehow. I bet if UFC had yellow card that Tim Sylvia and Andrei Arlovski fight would have been a lot better.*


It would have been yes, but there have been times when cards have been issued in the past few Pride events which I thought were harsh - it becomes another point of contention a bit like dodgy judging decisions.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

PitbullX said:


> I remember it happening once, about 3 years ago. Can't remember who it was. The fight just never got going and it went to the ground and BOTH fighters were given red cards for inactivity after 2 yellows. I do remember Bas commenting what a shame it was, I'll try to look it up.


Gilbert Yvel got 3 yellow cards and was disqaulified in his match against Don Frye because he kept grabbing onto the ropes to avoid being slammed down to the mat (not to mention his use of the eye poke). That's the only disqualification I can recall.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

The UFC knows that if they were to impliment a system like this then almost every other fight on pretty much every card they promote (maybe not that often) would result in yellow cards being issued therefore making their fighters look bad, as well as the quality of their shows.


----------



## Guillotine (Jul 25, 2006)

I think having a percentage of their purse deducted for not fighting would encourage them to get on with the action pretty quickly. I also think that it would force the UFC to actually consistently bring in top guys and not guys who suck to make the people they want to be stars look good.


----------



## Smiley101 (Apr 12, 2021)

Shogun said:


> Yea that's exactly what I was thinking when I was watching the Sylvia/Arlovski PPV sparring session, where's the yellow card? Once you mess with their money, these guys tend to wake up.
> 
> Damn, 50% for red? Has that ever been handed out?


I saw one in recent fight. It was Kevin Belingon vs Bibiano Fernandez the 3rd match. I thought it was petty because Belingon the Silencer was already winning and he got disqualified.


----------



## vanguard86 (Jan 13, 2021)

Smiley101 said:


> I saw one in recent fight. It was Kevin Belingon vs Bibiano Fernandez the 3rd match. I thought it was petty because Belingon the Silencer was already winning and he got disqualified.


Yeah, I saw that too.


----------



## seandoe1990 (11 mo ago)

hi all)


----------

